# Wrightsville Beach today..Boating



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Went after Drum, but nothing.
Funny thing about NOAA, they said it was supposed to blow about 5 to 10 out of the west....YEa
Anyhow, went to some creeks to look for finning drum, actualy ended up with four nice flounder on Berkley Gulp CracK!
Also got a few small eight inch Gags....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

cool deal, i got your message after i came off the water this evening. we went and fished the river north of the cut in the jon boat. found a good bite of 16-17" specks but the tankers kept coming through throwing massive wakes and killing the bite. tried some other spots, my buddy got a FAT 8 lb redfish and i picked up an 18" flounder. between the kayaking this morning and the afternoon trip i'm pooped.


----------

